# Advice needed on teaching in Hong Kong



## territ (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello,
I am an UK citizen wanting to move to HK to teach. I am not wanting a TEFL position as I am a qualified secondary school teacher currently teaching RE. I would be grateful for some advice on:

How I would go about finding teaching jobs in HK
If there are any companies that help in relocation etc
If any schools help with relocation etc
Advice from anyone who has been in a similar position.

Many thanks,
Terri


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi iv just got myself a teaching post at an international school starting this august:- so not TEFL and I applied directly to the school from their advert on TES jobs overseas section. There are always lots of jobs around Hk, Dubai, and all over. Have a look on there. 

Good Luck


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Where did you get a job Laugh.love.smile?


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Sarah it was on TES jobs abroad


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Which school are you going to be working at? I also found out that I have a job at an international school and will be starting in August 2014. xx


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Sarah in an international, in discovery bay how about you? What date are you going to be there from I got 1st aug start date.


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have to start at the school on 18th August, so will probably go out a few weeks before? Can you send private messages on here??


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Think we have to have messaged a few times first before a private message. I'll try though and maybe we can chat on what's app!! My school starts on 18th but I have be there a few weeks before to get settled and sort out classroom etc


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Not managed to send a private message we need to send more messages. X


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh no... can it just be messages like this or do you have to start posts? How are you feeling about moving anyway? What age group are you going to be teaching? x


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Just messages like this. Just send couple more then it should let us  I'm teaching either reception or nursery they haven't told me yet. Are you working down town Hong Kong or one of the new territory islands. I'm really looking forward to going now especially after having OFSTED this week. How about you? Looking forward to the moving over? Have you got an apartment sorted yet? X


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok  ! Oh no... our school is expecting Ofsted soon too. I am just getting used to the idea to be honest I only found out I had a job Thursday evening. Have you visited HK before? No I haven't, have you?

If you get to private message me send me your number and we can talk on whats app or your full name and I can add you on Facebook. x


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

both of you have made more than 5 posts and should be able to use the private message function


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all
I have just been offered a job in Hong Kong for August 2014. Very exciting! Just going through the details to work out expenses as I am a bit worried about living off a teacher's salary in HK! 
Can I ask those who have been offered a job about your rent allowance? Will it cover rent or will you need to top up from your own money?
I am looking at Kowloon as prices seem reasonable there...
Any advice appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi congratulations on your job offer? Is it based in Kowloon? One of my old colleagues from school here in UK went out last august working in Kowloon. What age are you teaching. 

I don't know about others, but my salary is overall a little higher rather than being broken down into this allowance and that allowance they have just given me a lump sum each month and I decided what I use it for.

On doing research and talking to other residents in Hong Kong it does seem teachers are like bottom of the food chain when it comes to salaries of course their are lower paid jobs but I guess were the peasants of them all haha. However still much higher than my UK salary and I want the experience so decided to go ahead. If your looking for a studio your looking at between 10-13/4k a month for a 1 bed 13-18 ish and then higher for 2/3 bed properties. Try and find somewhere inclusive of management fee and bills so the whole cost of living is not chopping into too much of your salary each month. 

Laura


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply! The info is very useful. You have clearly been doing your research 

Yes I know what you mean about teachers out there! I agree it's about the experience, I have been abroad for a few years now and really enjoy it! Every country/company/school is different. I was just a bit worried when I read my allowance would be taxed separately, but looking into that.

A Brit whoused to live out there a few years ago has told me that UK nationals have a tax free salary for the first 6 months - am looking into that as it would be a good start with paying for deposits and I assume the expense of socialising getting to know new people and of course exploring the city.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi sorry hadn't realised you'd replied. Yes have been doing lots of research as needed to make sure I was making right decision. Are you going to be in Kowloon then? You didn't say. 

As for the tax free salary for 6 months I'm not to sure about thati have been told I won't have a tax bill until about 10- year after moving there. So that's something. My visa application is currently going through and hope to hear soon. 

Been searching private landlords to try and avoid the costly upfront agency fees and think I found a place. A family friend out there has been able to view for me., so I'm in a lucky position with that really. 


What age group will you be teaching? If it lets you drop me a private message go ahead and we can swap details to keep in touch further.


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi
I can't find the option to send you a private message but internet is pretty slow here today so I'll try again later to send you my info, would love to keep in touch further.
I am a primary teacher but not been told which year group I will teach yet. Have experience in both key stages so I guess they will place me where they see fit. I am happy either way, really looking forward to it 
A friend of a friend lives out there and he recommended hse28.com for apartments, so far prices look decent and has lots of pictures as a starting point but I think it's a bit early to start contacting places. The agency fees are shocking! I looked through one in particular online and if you count up 2 months deposits stamp duty their fees etc I'll be paying over £7000 in my first month out there!
The school will provide up to one month's accommodation while looking but I am thinking of going a week earlier to start as I don't want to be stressed with flat hunting after work at the beginning of a new job, plus I am sure you know what it's like setting up a new classroom, getting the feel of a new place and wanting to go out and meet people. 
Yes I plan to live in Kowloon, only ever went to Hong Kong once years ago! A two day stopover so it'll be interesting to see what it's like to live in.


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

I need to list 2 more messages in order to be able to PM you.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

*Late reply*

Hi sorry for the late reply, hopefully you'll be able to PM soon. Iv found myself a.n apartment. Got it with a private landlord to avoid the agency fees. So I'm paying nothing upfront and just my rent when I get there. I'm lucky to have contacts to be able to sort me a deal. Pretty pleased with my apartment. 

I'd definitely like to keep in touch. Hope to hear from you soon x


----------



## sarah26 (Dec 11, 2013)

MF2014 I would like to keep in touch too - I am also heading in July/August to teach. Me and Laugh.love.smile are now friends on FaceBook. Would like to swap contact details when you can PM. x


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe after this message we can PM...
FB is a great idea!
Will be nice to meet people in the same boat!


----------



## MF2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's good to hear! Glad you go it sorted  that's the hardest part when moving abroad. I've been on google maps having a nosy at compounds and prices. Looks like transport is pretty good so should be easy enough to narrow it down to where I want to live so when I get there I know where I'll want to view.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi sent you a private message, let me know if you can read it. Set up a group on fb now  x


----------



## CCloake (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm moving to HK in August and would
love to meet up. 
I actually think I have a job at the same school as laugh.live.smile!! 

Id love to hear from anyone starting in August - teachers or not!


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello that's great if you are  were not allowed to say school names and there are quite a few schools on DB could be same though what age group? Have you got somewhere to live?


----------

